# Panasonic TUCT20 & TIVO no longer channing channels!



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

This is weird, my partner complained that Tivo wasn't changing channels, I thought it was just one of those days, that the set top box had crashed, a Tivo day etc, so didn't pay much attention.

But I checked this evening, and Tivo is no longer changing the channels on my Panasonic TUCT20!

I've been using code 20024 Slow for years with no issue, using the front blaster, no changes here. Tivo hasn't updated the Remote Control database, and stuff my Tivo changing channels, or has the Front Blaster burnt-out!


----------



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

I've also checked my other two Tivos with the same Panasonic STB, and they don't change channels either, nothing is displayed on the STB to show it's receving any IR information.

I've also tried the wands that were in the cupboard these do not work either, I've checked the Panasonic STB with the original remote control, and it's changing channels correctly.

Is this a Tivo update issue? I'm on 303/34 IR database?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Seems unlikely that Tivo would add a destructive update to the IR codes.
Have you checked for remotes with buttons pressed, video senders, laptops, low energy light bulbs etc. that may be sending a continuous IR signal. Tivo will wait until it 'goes quiet' before sending IR commands.

You can check if the front blaster is firing with a digital camera/camera phone - send a channel change command with the Tivo remote and a moment later you should see a purple dot in the black window on the Tivo (through the viewfinder of the camera) which is the blaster firing the remote control code.


----------



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

AMc said:


> Seems unlikely that Tivo would add a destructive update to the IR codes.
> Have you checked for remotes with buttons pressed, video senders, laptops, low energy light bulbs etc. that may be sending a continuous IR signal. Tivo will wait until it 'goes quiet' before sending IR commands.
> 
> You can check if the front blaster is firing with a digital camera/camera phone - send a channel change command with the Tivo remote and a moment later you should see a purple dot in the black window on the Tivo (through the viewfinder of the camera) which is the blaster firing the remote control code.


Yes, I would agree, just wondered if they've updated the remote codes for Panasonic or another, and bust it!

Spoke to Tivo helpline, they told me remote codes had not been updated for weeks!

I'll check your suggestions.....


----------



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

The Digital Camera is a neat trick, I like that!

The front blaster is firing on all three tivos, and none of them can change the channels on the three Panasonic TUCT20! (which are in different rooms!).

So if it's not Tivo, it's Panasonic, but I don't think they've updated their boxes for ages, no update has changed on the STBs, it's still v1.14A


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Well if it's 3 tivos & 3 STBs then either Tivo has updated their codes or Panasonic has updated their box - hard to say which as both are pretty unlikely.
My only suggestion would be to try some other Panasonic codes and/or freeview codes on Tivo to see if you can find an alternative that also works...very odd.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

This may sound like a daft question, but do you have any Compact Fluorescent lightbulbs near the STB? Mine interfere with IR for about 5 minutes or so when they are turned on, and they are half-way across the room.


----------



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

AMc said:


> Well if it's 3 tivos & 3 STBs then either Tivo has updated their codes or Panasonic has updated their box - hard to say which as both are pretty unlikely.
> My only suggestion would be to try some other Panasonic codes and/or freeview codes on Tivo to see if you can find an alternative that also works...very odd.


yes, i'll have to start trying other codes!

It's very odd, and I can only point the finger at Tivo or Panasonic, and as Panasonic have never really been helpful, wont be any joy calling them. Already called Tivo, and they cannot explain it!

Stuffed again with this OnDigital, ITV Digital, Freeview crap, looks like I'll be buying another three boxes, and that probably won't be the last, when they change to Freeeview for good.

It's strange because this has all occured soon after the Channel 4+1, Film4+1 re-jig, both on Tivo and Freeview side of things, that's the only change that's happended.


----------



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

kitschcamp said:


> This may sound like a daft question, but do you have any Compact Fluorescent lightbulbs near the STB? Mine interfere with IR for about 5 minutes or so when they are turned on, and they are half-way across the room.


at present I still don't have any lighting in my lounge, it was gutted 12 months ago, and I've still got bare-wires hanging out of the wall and ceiling.

This happens to all tivos in different rooms.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Just a wild thought - why not change the IR code to something else, and then back to what it should be. Could be that the TiVo has somehow gotten screwy in what IR codes it's using.


----------



## grhm (Nov 8, 2004)

My panny stops reponding to IR after about 10 channel changes. This is a recent development so the same error may have crept into yours too. I'm thinking of getting shot of it for a maybe a humax as a TiVo backup.


----------



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

This is a bit long so stay with me, posted here for reference in the future.

Since the beginning of time, I've was one of the first adopters of WiFi 128-bit encryption testing with 3COM (remember them!), the house and garden, garage and probably village Hamlet is flooded with WiFi 802.11b.

I use LinkSys WET11 Bridges to connect Tivo's around the house to the outer perimeter network, (this was because no wireless tivo card existed originally!), this allows me to stream video, copy video from Tivo to Tivo, Tivoweb, cluster, etc etc

In trying today, the suggestion of selecting another code and testing and changing back (this didn't work!), I noticed one (modified WET11 to 200mW) , was behaving erratically and the WLAN transmit light was continuous, I looked at the logs on the 3COM access points, and the RF stats reported High Collisions, checking with AeroPeek (wireless sniffer), it reported repeated TCP transmissions from one WET11 in the house.

I turned this unit off.

Hey Presto - All Tivo units now change channel using the Panasonic TUCT20!

Back On - and they all stop!

Off Again - working again.

Plugged Back-in again and the power supply to the WET11 has now failed!

I cannot demonstrate this error with the other WET11 psus, so it appears that a failing PSU for the WET11 was the cause!Must speak to Linksys to get another replacement psu! (yes it's possible that my 200mWatt mod, has shorten the life!)

einstein!

PS For reference, the WET11 Transmit on Ch.11 2.451 - 2.473GHz, as IR is above 300GHz, maybe it was a harmonic that was causing the issue!!!! or something weird was happening, with an out of tolerence power supply! an impressive Tivo IR Jammer! or overloading the electronics gizmos' in the STB! 
Must check my gonads! I've probably been zapped by a microwave WET11!


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

A bizarre cause and well done for finding it!


----------



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

Pugwash said:


> A bizarre cause and well done for finding it!


Thanks, it was bugging me, because I didn't want to purchase three new STBs!

It could also be that the 2.4GHz transmissions from the WET11, affected the receivers or transmitters in the STB and Tivo respectivley by corrupting the data, or electronics.

It makes me wonder what the hell the rouge WET11 was doing by jamming the entire house though! Because the 802.11b network was still operating.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Do you have a video sender ?

It is quite well known that the video transmitter end/IR receiver ends of video senders are very supseptable to RF (radio frequency) interference. This manifests itself as what could be described as "IR dribble" from the IR dongle attached to the TiVo. This can easily be seen using a camcorder.

Turn video sender off, "IR dribble" stops and TiVo changes channels instantly and 100% success.

Turn video send on, TiVo can take ages to change channel (minutes sometimes !!!) and then sometimes fails to get correct channel.

My video senders leads are wrapped around ferrite rings and ferrite suppressers (from Maplin) and that has cured most of the problems.

Search the for forum for ferrite and you will find plenty of people with similar issues and solutions.


----------



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

Ian_m said:


> Do you have a video sender ?
> 
> It is quite well known that the video transmitter end/IR receiver ends of video senders are very supseptable to RF (radio frequency) interference. This manifests itself as what could be described as "IR dribble" from the IR dongle attached to the TiVo. This can easily be seen using a camcorder.
> 
> ...


No video senders here!

Problem now solved, by changing the faulty psu to the WET11!


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Glad you got it sorted - what a weird set of coincidences!
It's interesting that the recent Sky C4+1 problems with DECT and your issue here show that all this 'free for all' band wireless equipment has some unexpected issues when working in the same environment.


----------



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

that's the problem with the unregulated RF Spectrum! Not long and 2.4GHz WiFi will be unuseable in some areas, with adjacent interference on some housing estates!


----------

